

Ask HN: Do companies actually sponsor visa cards? - Draiken

Does it happen often or is it nearly impossible?
Does it only happen with "rockstars"?<p>If it actually happens, can I have some examples?
======
yogo
A Visa payment card or are you referring to sponsoring immigration visas?

------
Draiken
Guess this answers my question :p

